
Ask HN: Spending many hours in the office; how do you deal with the loneliness? - behnamoh
I could ask it elsewhere, but HN users seem to better understand the problem I&#x27;m talking about. I go to office in the morning and leave at nights (sometimes past 12am). During the day, I have little interaction w&#x2F; other people and honestly, they seem not interested in having a conversation with others. I&#x27;m not in a relationship either. So basically after leaving the work (or even during the day) I get this crushing feeling of loneliness. My coworkers seem to be fine, however they leave much earlier. Am I doing something wrong? What would you do to not feel lonely?
======
MaximumMadness
Is there any way you make your work during the day a bit more collaborative?
Maybe block yourself time to go socialize with others over coffee or lunch.

------
remotecool
Why are you leaving so late? You need time to decompress and relax at the end
of the work day.

